# First optimum pharma order



## Texan (Feb 5, 2015)

I decided not to use
My local guy and get the geneza and went 
With optimum pharma 

I placed my order last week and sent my payment in
Saturday, package has shipped will keep 
Y'all updated on the lab with bloods, and updates on how it is.

I am just trying out the test enanthate for nkw


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2015)

Well...good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Infantry87 (Feb 5, 2015)

Good luck with that


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2015)

Optimum?  

What compounds did you get


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2015)

Weren't they a brand that was getting in the back door on Ology?? It sounds familiar.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah they are all over ology. I'm not sure if they are a sponsor but a lot of people over there allegedly use them


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2015)

i bet it sucks the cockal area


----------



## Texan (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got test e. 
Ya it's all over ology, I'm so fed up with that site 
And psl is garbage. The gear isn't horrible but the site and 
Customer service is pure shit. Ology is full of immature ****s


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sure you saw my bloodwork.  So the test E is legit, but I thought I had an abscess at one point.  I started mixing the deca with the test and that resolved the issue.

The test was good but the deca (from consensus from various vets) was either cut with or entirely test.  I've also seen where someone tested their tbol and it came back as winny.  Then a winny user who had apparently had a lot of experience with winny said he thought it was either super underdosed or bunk.  No painful joints, etc.

They also do free gift promo and I assume everything you get from the promo is probably bunk.  If I order $750 worth of gear I can get $500 of free tren e?  Just not economically realistic.  Of course you could always get their HG items with the free gifts.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

I just opened 6 vials of test p Ive had from then for about 8 months.  They were stored at room temp in my house throughout ownership.  All the rubber on the tops seem to be shriveled and deteriorated.  Almost melted.  They have a slight amount of oil on then but leakage is minimal.  Just the slight sheen on the tops.  Ive contacted OP with pictures and we'll see what happens I guess.  Keep you posted.  Not sure I want something that slowly deterioates rubber in my ass though.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 9, 2015)

Pin that shit, no biggie if the rubber melted.. Means its potent... 


Joking toss that sh*t bro


----------



## Texan (Feb 12, 2015)

Got my order today, packaging looks good so far all good
Of course packaging and labels and good customer service dot mean shit if gear is bad
But I'll let y'all know how the gear is feeling


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 12, 2015)

oye vey .....


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 12, 2015)

Texan said:


> Got my order today, packaging looks good so far all good
> Of course packaging and labels and good customer service dot mean shit if gear is bad
> But I'll let y'all know how the gear is feeling



Not flaming you so don't be sensitive. 
It's common practice to not mention the day you order or the day you receive something.just a little food for thought.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 12, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> I just opened 6 vials of test p Ive had from then for about 8 months.  They were stored at room temp in my house throughout ownership.  All the rubber on the tops seem to be shriveled and deteriorated.  Almost melted.  They have a slight amount of oil on then but leakage is minimal.  Just the slight sheen on the tops.  Ive contacted OP with pictures and we'll see what happens I guess.  Keep you posted.  Not sure I want something that slowly deterioates rubber in my ass though.



They said they were going to replace all of it at no charge.  Didnt interrogate me or anything... just wanted good quality photos of the tops because they said they'd never heard of that happening.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well that sure is nice of them


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 13, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Well that sure is nice of them



Better than you could expect elsewhere I guess.  The test e is g2g... some think the deca is cut with or entirely test.  I had 7000+ test @ 750mg/w test E and 600mg/w Deca.  Time to see what the tren is all about.  At least some of their pct is pharma grade too, and at the same prices as ADC.  I'll be reporting back as always with my thoughts on the tren.

Very curious about this.  A .com with legit test is a big plus as far as that goes.

Not pushing OP by any means... I just don't have access to a private UGL and this is the best I've found so far.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2015)

I was a member on ology for years and here's what I learned...

There at one time were good labs sorta pimped there...but as of recently for the most part j wouldn't trust shit from there... 

I found pinnacle and pea from ology and both turned out to be very good, pea was always good and pinnacle had its ups and downs.... many respected members here liked both..

Shoot the gear, get a test and let us know... Don't be discouraged from whatever anyone has to say


----------

